# Command funktioniert nicht



## wajih (23. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben für modul XT75.Ich habe das Problem, dass diese Command 

AT^SGPSS=1,1 funktioniert nicht. Aber  über Terminal funktioniert und bekomme ich diese daten raus:

```
AT^SGPSS=1,1

CONNECT


$GPRMC,110117.00,A,5224.78606,N,00927.23808,E,0.040,74.46,231110,,,A*5F
$GPGGA,110117.00,5224.78606,N,00927.23808,E,1,09,1.37,41.8,M,47.0,M,,*6A
$GPGSA,A,3,16,21,06,03,18,30,22,07,19,,,,1.99,1.37,1.45*02
$GPGSV,4,1,14,16,70,239,46,21,65,078,28,06,53,281,35,03,37,283,42*73
$GPGSV,4,2,14,18,34,132,27,30,21,158,19,29,17,095,,22,14,164,18*7B
$GPGSV,4,3,14,07,09,336,36,19,07,275,44,05,03,023,,26,03,048,*75
$GPGSV,4,4,14,31,01,206,34,33,,,42*4A
```
Mein Programm:                                                                                                                                                   

```
public void Position() 
	        {   			  	    
				   try 
				    {
					 
					 ATCommand atc = new ATCommand(false);
					 MyListener connect_list = new MyListener();		   
					 atc.send("AT^SGPSS=1,1\r, connect_list");	           		
                   }
				    catch( ATCommandFailedException e)
				   {
					System.out.println(e); 
				   }	 
	       }	
class MyListener implements ATCommandResponseListener
 {  		
     public void ATResponse(String Response)       
		 {	      
	       System.out.println(Response);
          }
   }     
public void ATEvent(String Event) 
	    {  
			 if (Event.indexOf("$GPRMC")>= 0)   
             {
               System.out.println("URC1: " + Event);
             }
			 else
			 {	
				 System.out.println("URC: " + Event);
			 }
		}
		
		public void CONNChanged(boolean SignalState) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			
		}
		public void DCDChanged(boolean SignalState) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			
		}
		public void DSRChanged(boolean SignalState) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			
		}
		public void RINGChanged(boolean SignalState) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub
			

		}
```
und hier bekomme ich als Response nur : CONNECT       ;(;(                                                                                                       
kann mir jemand  bitte helfen ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Nov 2010)

ich nehme mal an, du liest nur die erste zeile aus. Poste mal, wie du die Antwort auswertest *bevor* du sie an die listener sendest.


----------



## wajih (23. Nov 2010)

ich kann auch ohne MyListener machen 

public void Position() 
	 {                       
        try 
         {

          ATCommand atc = new ATCommand(false);

          String Response=  atc.send("AT^SGPSS=1,1\r");  

          System.out.println("Response : "+Response); 
        }
         catch( ATCommandFailedException e)
        {
         System.out.println(e); 
        }     
}    

und bekomme diese Response : ;(;(

Response : AT^SGPSS=1,1

CONNECT


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Nov 2010)

ist [c]ATCommand [/c] was eigenes oder bestehendes, weil so sagt mir das garnichts, ich schätze mal was eigenes. Dann zeige doch mal, was hier bei [c]send()[/c] passiert...ach ja und btw: Nutze in Zukunft bitte Java-Tags, die machen das Lesen wesentlich einfacher. Danke.


----------



## wajih (23. Nov 2010)

ATCommand  ist nicht mein eignes.
mit send () bekomme ich 


```
URC: ^SYSSTART
Response : AT^SGPSS=1,1
```

danke


----------



## Tomate_Salat (23. Nov 2010)

Hmm das Problem: ich bin über "neue Beiträge" auf diesen aufmerksam geworden. Im ME Bereich bin ich komplett unerfahren und ich finde auch (warum auch immer) keine Doku zu ATCommand. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob du da einen InputStream anzapfen kannst. Ansonsten, ich werde die Augen offen halten, aber vllt steigt auch noch jmd in das Thema ein, der Erfahrung mit dem ganzen hier hat.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

